# The solution to too much smoke flavor!



## s2k9k (Aug 5, 2012)

I have read a lot of people on here say "it turned out good but it was too smokey tasting" or "my wife doesn't like a lot of smoke flavor" or "we're having friends over and so and so doesn't like a lot of smoke". Well the solution is Pitmaster's Choice Pellets from A-Maze-N Products http://www.amazenproducts.com/  The more I use these pellets the more I love them and understand the flavor profile they create. At first I thought "there just isn't any smoke flavor or else I am just immune to smoke" but I have come to realize they add something very unique to the food. They are very mild, somewhat sweet with a hint of something I just can't find words to describe.

Tonight I smoked some steaks for my daughter and I and she said "it doesn't even taste smokey but there is something there that really tastes different" she also said "this is the best tasting steak I've ever had"! I explained the PMC pellets to her with the combo of hickory and the fruit woods and she said she could really understand how that could add the flavor she was tasting.

So if you have had a problem with things getting too smokey or have a loved one who doesn't like a heavy smoke flavor you should really give these pellets a try, they are just wonderful!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2012)

Great flavor with this blend of both dust and pellets - It seems to bring just the correct amount of flavor to no matter what you smoke


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm gonna give them a try this weekend, got my first bag of them last week!


----------

